

Switzerland: Court Rules in Favour of Google Street View   - chmars
http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/swiss_news/Court_rules_in_favour_of_Google_Street_View.html?cid=32861794

======
chmars
The headline is actually misleading to a certain degree:

Sure, Google Street View remains legal in Switzerland but Google will have to
reshoot all images within three years – among others obligations imposed by
the Swiss Federal Court.

